# What accesory did you buy recently?



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

Along the lines of "What is your latest NC Purchase"









Palio cutter and Xikar triple torch lighter with a bunch of Boveda 65% packs.

What's your latest?


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 29, 2010)

I have recently started picking up punches... my new favorite style of cutter (where they work).

What I would really like to find is a *ceramic *punch, but so far no luck.


----------



## _LURK_ (Aug 26, 2013)

That Palio cutter is a thing of beauty. 

Recently, a 65% puck from Heartfelt and a Caliber IV digital hygro. I'm actually on the hunt for the Undercrown Nuestros Puro cutter, but haven't gotten lucky with any of the eBay bidding wars.


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

I bought a 9MM Xikar punch from CBid and a $9 butane torch from Harbor Freight.


----------



## wittywon (Sep 10, 2013)

Bought a xikar executive and some boveda 65%.


----------



## cgrlvr (Oct 30, 2011)

Xikar 9mm punch, Xikar rectangular hygrometer, some Boveda 84% seasoning packs. And, not really an accessory, but I'm pretty excited about it - an Aristocrat humdor. :whoo:


----------



## Tat2demon (Jul 21, 2013)

Xicar hygrometer and a Z-Plus Zippo insert.


----------



## .cigardude. (Jul 8, 2013)

I bought the Xikar V cutter from Cbid.

My first v cutter....not bad.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice nabs Gents! :thumb:

I ordered a Xikar NXT lighter earlier today...


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Last purchase I made was a Black-Ops kilo lighter for my sister.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Some cool stuff in this thread, good idea Andrew!

I bought a wine fridge off Craiglist yesterday for $75. Cleaned it yesterday, now I'm letting it sit with baking soda inside for a few days.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

While on my cruise, soft touch lighters didn't cut it with the wind on deck, and everyone with a torch ran out of butane the first few days. While on the hunt for some smokes in the Dominican Republic, we came across a vendor selling Wilton and Noris cigars, and I negotiated the purchase of his torch lighter before even getting into the smokes. It was a used purchased, but it was definitely worth the $15.00 paid. When I got home, did a little research, and found the initials "CS" on the lighter top stood for Cigar Savor, which has a price on Amazon of $28.00. The lighter has a punch on the bottom (not pictured). It works pretty well, and when I got home the first thing I did was purge and bled the lighter, then refilled with Xikar butane.

View attachment 80474
View attachment 80475


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

the mega wave table top lighter.....I refer to it as Paul Buinyan's zippo


----------



## Yambor44 (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Ablaze_uas (Sep 13, 2013)

Just got some new HF beads in today for both my desktop 30-count and my new 125 count which should be coming in any day now.


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

IM Corona Double Corona Pewter...


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

I went on a Spending SPREE ! I am really CHEAP ! eeeeerrr I mean THRIFTY ! So I shopped for the best deals .I bought a Frontier 100 stick Humidor from Premier Humidor/Maverick $49.98 with it I ordered a calibration kit and a seasoning kit total with shipping and a discount was $64.49 .






Then from Ebay I ordered a novelty torch lighter for $7 free shipping from china .






I also bought a cheapo Stainless steel cigar cutter also on ebay $2.89 free shipping






Then I decided I needed a easy to calibrate digital hygrometer $16.99 + $1.99 shipping on ebay .






Last from HeartFelt I bought two medium bead tubes 65% and a 9"x9" 65% humidity sheet and two 3"x3" humidity sheets $44.49 including shipping .

The GF is being very tolerant so far ?

AUSTIN


----------



## nelldog1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Pack of boveda 65% and a black ice pie jar from cbid.


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Oliva Ashtray. Thinking my next accessory purchase will be Palio Cigar Cutter in carbon fiber finish.


----------



## Marlow (Aug 20, 2013)

My latest purchase was a Xikar Xi 009 Punch, I'm very happy with it so far.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Colibri Firebird Raptor Lighter, in LIME GREEEEN. Just got them in and couldn't resist. I have a lighter problem


----------



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

CheapHumidors said:


> Colibri Firebird Raptor Lighter, in LIME GREEEEN. Just got them in and couldn't resist. I have a lighter problem


My lighter problem has a lighter problem!!!

That's why I started the thread -- I finally bought a decent Xikar lighter and wanted to brag!

Unfortunately I can't find any place online that sells the butane I like (Lotus 6-stage filtered, 13 oz can), probably because the insurance of shipping is too much?? Fortunately a local B&M carries it ... I ruined at least 2 lighters learning to NOT use store bought butane! (live and learn)


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

AndrewNYC said:


> My lighter problem has a lighter problem!!!
> 
> That's why I started the thread -- I finally bought a decent Xikar lighter and wanted to brag!


HA! Brag away! You should post some action shots! Something about lighter action shots makes me giddy


----------



## ROCarson (Apr 13, 2013)

I think my NewAir280E counts as an accessory - least that is what I told my wife. I also picked up another Xikar Xi3 cutter, the titanium black version. Plus a Xikar Element lighter. I'm not a fan of dual flame lighters but at 50% how could I resist...


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Just bought a JetLine single flame torch.
I think the torches are great for toasting and the single flame especially for touch ups.
Bought a cheap-o triple flame that I'm about to trash now. :frown:


----------



## Marlow (Aug 20, 2013)

brimy623 said:


> Just bought a JetLine single flame torch.
> I think the torches are great for toasting and the single flame especially for touch ups.
> Bought a cheap-o triple flame that I'm about to trash now. :frown:


I have a Adorini Jet-Flame, a Xikar Flash and a Vector Torque, all single flame torches and I love them, but I really want a double flame like a Xikar Vitara because I smoke a lot of Robustos, however triple flame seems like overkill.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

Hmm, 18-24 count XIkar travel case, 1/2 lb of HF beads, some tubes for the HF beads, ABS travel case for my Xikar cutter. Add to that a cheap Thompson humidor combo, which I already know will be too small for the obscene amount of sticks I seem to have blindly accumulated. The items on the second half of the list are still in transit.

Let's not forget an aluminium travel case (combo) which is set to arrive within the next 36 hours.
BTW, does pectin count as an accessory?


----------



## midnight warrior (Aug 8, 2013)

Bugatti b1 lighter(part of a deal) and stinky jr ashtray. Both were great purchases that I definitely dont regret. Though if the stinky ashtray had felt on the bottom it'd be perfect.  A viewing window on the lighter would be nice too. All in all good buys id recommend.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

I'd like to append to this growing list a freshly-ordered Caliber 4R hygrometer.


----------



## Bloodwood (Sep 21, 2013)

Recently I have order a lot of accessories. I recently bought a triple torch black ops lighter, I also bought 3 hygrometers, 1 punch from forrest in bloodwood, and a bunch of stuff for my wineador build.


----------



## Hiroshiro (Sep 22, 2013)

Anyone else Really Love the Acu-Rite Hygros? They seem like the best for me showing the range in Temperature and Humidty. Just Love them. Just 10 Dollars and after Testing their RH with 75% Boveda packs they were dead on 75/75


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm a bit of cigar accessory nut with lighters being my biggest weakness. Here are a some pics of the 4 lighters I've purchased in the past couple of weeks. From left to right, Nibo Royal 66, Xikar NXT, and Two Lotus lighters (favorite lighter brand at the moment).


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

Hiroshiro said:


> Anyone else Really Love the Acu-Rite Hygros? They seem like the best for me showing the range in Temperature and Humidty. Just Love them. Just 10 Dollars and after Testing their RH with 75% Boveda packs they were dead on 75/75


I have had one for a few months now, and it has been spot-on since the first day. Perfect reading @75% salt, perfect reading @65% boveda pack, perfect reading @65% HF beads, and perfect reading @60% HF beads (all tests performed in sealed ziplock). The one thing I do not like about it is the size. That thing is huge, and I usually need to take out 4 or 5 sticks to make it fit. The temperature and RH range display is a pretty nice feature. Wish all hygros had that.


----------



## wil632004 (Sep 27, 2011)

A triple torch lighter from my local b&m. Its a no name brand, but the guy at the shop said his has lasted 2 years, for $25 ill take that chance. I love the punch on the bottom. Always used a guillotine cutter before.


----------



## midnight warrior (Aug 8, 2013)

Tombstone said:


> Last purchase I made was a Black-Ops kilo lighter for my sister.


Nice lighter. It eats up the fuel though. Without a window its impossible to know when its about to be dead. I dont regret buying mine though. Its lit many a stick in the past few months. It has taken a backseat to my bugatti though.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

It is my go to for larger sticks. I also snag a random single torch from my wife when I have a lower rg stick.


----------



## Silahtar (Jul 27, 2013)

A 3 bucks guillotine cutter...
Hell Yeah!!!


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

https://www.cigarextras.com/MerchantUploads/edgeCPIGroup/vulcan-021.jpg

I've been a sucker for torches lately....This grab was for the Vector Vulcan triple flame with punch cutter.................strong lighter


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

I just purchased a Black Label Dictator Flat Flame lighter in brushed chrome earlier today. I am counting down every second till it arrives in the mail. Can't wait!


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

rtrimbath said:


> I just purchased a Black Label Dictator Flat Flame lighter in brushed chrome earlier today. I am counting down every second till it arrives in the mail. Can't wait!


Just got my Black Label Dictator in the mail today and I'm happy to say it works as advertised. The flat flame is much easier to control than a normal torch lighter and I like its solid metal construction. My only complaint is with the built-in punch. It's so small it's all but useless. Other than that I'm in love with it.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

recently picked up a couple more lighters (Bugatti & Porsche PD4) and a Xikar ZX cutter. I'm pleased with all 3 at the price i got 'em (i dont think I'd pay the retail asking price for 'em).


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

On Amazon today I bought a Havana Saver Harley Davidson , Cigar Draw enhancer, Holder with Pouch for $9.95 free shipping .


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

View attachment 80913


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

Just when I thought the Harley was named "Havana Saver".


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

Damn lighters are an addiction.
IM Corona Double Corona
Just ordered the Palio Lighter too, and the accompanying Double pouch for it and the cutter. I may cheat and put the CC Perfect cutter with it though, Bad i know.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

alexcue said:


> ...Just ordered the Palio Lighter too, and the accompanying Double pouch for it and the cutter. I may cheat and put the CC Perfect cutter with it though, Bad i know.


I cheat often too.


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

Just pulled the trigger on a Rabbit Air SPA-780A air purifier, birthday present to myself (and part of my evil plan to take over my home office as my smoking sanctuary).


----------



## wittywon (Sep 10, 2013)

dgold21 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a Rabbit Air SPA-780A air purifier, birthday present to myself (and part of my evil plan to take over my home office as my smoking sanctuary).


So jealous. I'm saving up for one now. Are you going to have an exhaust fan, too?


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Just ordered this Colibri Tribeca 2 Triple Torch. My Jetline NY has been holding up very well, but this one grabbed my attention for some reason


----------



## Marlow (Aug 20, 2013)

A.McSmoke said:


> Just ordered this Colibri Tribeca 2 Triple Torch. My Jetline NY has been holding up very well, but this one grabbed my attention for some reason


Looks great, black and red is my favourite colour combination. For me a triple torch seems a bit much though, I'm looking at a Xikar Vitara.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Looks great, black and red is my favourite colour combination. For me a triple torch seems a bit much though, I'm looking at a Xikar Vitara.


The Xikar Vitara is quite nice. I prefer fuel windows as well, and the punch is a great bonus. I've never owned a double torch, only singles & triples. But I definitely understand your reservations for the triple. I see guys with theirs cranked up to welding like levels, LoL. I keep mine in the middle for a nice foot teasing.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Got another hygrometer, a few extra cedar trays, and some KL and mesh bags for that wine cooler I posted about a few weeks ago.


----------



## RKiguana (Sep 28, 2013)

alexcue said:


> Damn lighters are an addiction.
> IM Corona Double Corona
> Just ordered the Palio Lighter too, and the accompanying Double pouch for it and the cutter. I may cheat and put the CC Perfect cutter with it though, Bad i know.


Great cutter, one of my favorites


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

View attachment 80964
View attachment 80965


cheaphumidor had a sale on lighters. Four for $9.99 and then I bid on a few at cbid. Added a couple of cedar trys from CH. Alway a good deal.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

LOL, yeah i have another double pouch and a neoprene one coming for some of my lonely accessories. They are well made and protect the finishes quite well.



Ky70 said:


> I cheat often too.


----------



## anth.gulla (Nov 18, 2011)

I recently Purchased a cabinet humidor. So i went all out, wired it for everything.. Digital Humidistat, door contact, (wired and wireless) connected to the internet, so i can monitor temp/RH% from my iphone. bought a ACU-LINK from ACU-RITE.

The door contact shuts off my circulation fans and humidifier when the door is open. Also installed a pipe along the outside of humidor to circulate air with a fan, from the bottom to the top.


----------



## wittywon (Sep 10, 2013)

Just bought Alec Bradley "the burner" and a perfect cigar cutter.


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

I picked these up this week...does this qualify as accessories?  :new_all_coholic:


----------



## wittywon (Sep 10, 2013)

Hell yes! Never heard of the rum in the middle. Any good? Could you compare it to Mt Gay Extra Old?


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

dgold21 said:


> I picked these up this week...does this qualify as accessories?  :new_all_coholic:


Not only do they count, I think you just picked up the best accessories I've ever seen


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

wittywon said:


> Hell yes! Never heard of the rum in the middle. Any good? Could you compare it to Mt Gay Extra Old?


VERY good! i havent had Mt Gay Extra Old but will add it to my list!


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

Just picked up an ashtray


----------



## Matt1986 (Sep 20, 2013)

Boveda spanish cedar 4 packet holder and a free thing of matches


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

Well after a two week wait, my Palio Lighter didn't arrive. So I ordered the S.T. Dupont Maxijet and got it in one day. Seriously I have to stop playing with it. It is an amazing lighter, extremely windproof. Tank seems to last forever too.


----------



## Yambor44 (Jul 31, 2013)

alexcue said:


> Well after a two week wait, my Palio Lighter didn't arrive. So I ordered the S.T. Dupont Maxijet and got it in one day. Seriously I have to stop playing with it. It is an amazing lighter, extremely windproof. Tank seems to last forever too.


I agree. I have had mine for about 4-5 weeks now and have refilled it several times. It works flawlessly the first time, every time.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

xikar 11mm punch. looks and feels incredible.
can't wit to try it out 


J.


----------



## ScarletRed (Oct 12, 2013)

Xikar MTX. Originally bought it just as a cutter, and now thankful that I realized that I use it more for lighter stuff too.


----------



## Dr. Conny (Feb 17, 2013)

alexcue said:


> Well after a two week wait, my Palio Lighter didn't arrive. So I ordered the S.T. Dupont Maxijet and got it in one day. Seriously I have to stop playing with it. It is an amazing lighter, extremely windproof. Tank seems to last forever too.


I just picked up its cheaper less stylish double flamed cousin the Xikar XTX double...All negative connotations aside...mine works well too and the tank does last forever.


----------



## LueyC (Jul 12, 2013)

Just picked up a Cuban Crafters perfect cutter. I tried it out yesterday and wow they weren't kidding, perfect cut! It is the resin one which is cheaper and lighter than the metal ones. Lighter for portability and cheaper so I don't feel as bad if I were to lose it.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

Sweet colors... I'm still getting the Palio, but mainly so the Maxijet doesn't walk off. 
Solid feel and fit and finish are flawless.



Yambor44 said:


> I agree. I have had mine for about 4-5 weeks now and have refilled it several times. It works flawlessly the first time, every time.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

LueyC said:


> Just picked up a Cuban Crafters perfect cutter. I tried it out yesterday and wow they weren't kidding, perfect cut! It is the resin one which is cheaper and lighter than the metal ones. Lighter for portability and cheaper so I don't feel as bad if I were to lose it.
> View attachment 46262


You'll get so much mileage out of it. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but the resin one seems to fit larger ring cigars that the stainless one i usually use.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Prometheus Magma T - 2012 Limited Edition Fuente Destino al Siglo


----------



## Cigars&GTRs (Jul 21, 2013)

LueyC said:


> Just picked up a Cuban Crafters perfect cutter. I tried it out yesterday and wow they weren't kidding, perfect cut! It is the resin one which is cheaper and lighter than the metal ones. Lighter for portability and cheaper so I don't feel as bad if I were to lose it.
> View attachment 46262


One question I had re: these cutters is how do they do with torpedos? I noticed there is a hole in the middle that I am assuming is for that purpose but was curious to find out if you would recommend it for that or not.


----------



## LueyC (Jul 12, 2013)

Cigars>Rs said:


> One question I had re: these cutters is how do they do with torpedos? I noticed there is a hole in the middle that I am assuming is for that purpose but was curious to find out if you would recommend it for that or not.


Glad you asked, as I just tried it with a 5 Vegas torpedo for the first time. It did OK, and the draw was pretty decent, but I had to snip a couple of extra times because i wanted the opening a little bigger. The cutter is pretty sharp so it was able to take those extra snips out without any damage, unlike some of of the cheapie cutters I have used. I think it will do just fine on a normal torpedo that is not quite as thin and long at the smoking tip.


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

Just bought this Xikar tech double flame for home in the charcoal.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Cigars>Rs said:


> One question I had re: these cutters is how do they do with torpedos? I noticed there is a hole in the middle that I am assuming is for that purpose but was curious to find out if you would recommend it for that or not.


The Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter is great, but I prefer a V-cut on torpedos. Like @LueyC, said, it doesn't quite get far enough to create a decent opening


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

NewAir AW180E and a set of drawers from Forrest.


----------



## swamper (Jun 10, 2013)

Assembling a travel kit.

Saddleback leather cable case
Xikar 3 finger case
Cohiba Metal single cigar ashtray
Colibri lighter
Xikar Punch

Makes a nice compact kit to throw in my day pack.


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

Just bought a Xikar gunmetal punch cutter. I started out with the crappy puch that came with my lighter, and pretty soon I was almost crushing sticks trying to get enough force to cut the cigar. Now I carry it on my keychain and it's always available. Best purchase I've ever made!


----------



## Marlow (Aug 20, 2013)

Beeman said:


> Just bought a Xikar gunmetal punch cutter. I started out with the crappy puch that came with my lighter, and pretty soon I was almost crushing sticks trying to get enough force to cut the cigar. Now I carry it on my keychain and it's always available. Best purchase I've ever made!


I have a Xikar Xi 009 Punch and I am very happy with it.


----------



## Reggie (Oct 21, 2013)

I've had no luck/faith with the cheapo analog hygrometers so I have just been trusting the Xikar jar. And no problems since going that way. But now that I'm on here, I'm curious to know what's actually going on inside my little humidor.

So as of yesterday, got a Xikar round, digital hygrometer (with adjustable calibration). It takes so little to entertain me!


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

jurgenph said:


> xikar 11mm punch. looks and feels incredible.
> can't wit to try it out


after using this for a while now... DAMN!
this is is my new favorite punch cutter. love it.

J.


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

I buy a load of cigar accessories on cbid, but this one I picked up on craigslist. Of all the humidors I have had over the years, this one really caught my eye.
View attachment 81319






View attachment 81321


----------



## CaptainSmoke (Oct 25, 2013)

That humi is very unique, any idea who makes it?


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

CaptainSmoke said:


> That humi is very unique, any idea who makes it?


That is a great question. I have searched both google and yahoo images and looked at 1,000's of pictures and have not been able to find it. The best info I have on it is that it was a promotional retail humidor wholesaled to dealers by Altadis. It has a sticker on the bottom that says 2007 and the spanish cedar lining is removable. On the inside behind the back lining is the number 84. It is 18" long x 12" wide x 9" high. I found one other new humidor on craigslist and the guy didn't know much about it except he said it retailed for $1,000 and is was on sale in his store for $866 but would let it go for $500. About a month ago there was a gently used one on craigs and is was up for $80. At that time I had no idea with it was worth, so I offered the guy $40. Nope, would not take less then $60. I let him stew for a few weeks and them got back to him and upped my offer to $50. I am the new owner and it is excellent shape.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Lotus 44 Lighter


----------



## BigKrup444 (Oct 23, 2013)

I just upgraded to a heartfelt bead humidifier. Next step is to buy a second larger humidor, luckily I have a birthday and Christmas coming.


----------



## Puroprince (Aug 29, 2013)

Bnezomatic torch.


----------



## Marlow (Aug 20, 2013)

Xikar VX V-Cut, have not had a chance to try it yet, but I like the weight of it.


----------



## Harley3381 (Nov 4, 2008)

Bought a xikar x8 cutter, big upgrade from my 3 dollar cutter!


----------



## Marlow (Aug 20, 2013)

Harley3381 said:


> Bought a xikar x8 cutter, big upgrade from my 3 dollar cutter!


I have one of those, and it works great. :tu


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

I PICKED UP a nice two stick cigar case on ebay for $3.85 free shipping .


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

I just picked up a few Cralitos stogie nubbers, no more burnt fingers


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

this thing is a must
View attachment 81496


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

View attachment 81497


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Another Caliber digital hygrometer. Not very exciting, but a necessity nonetheless.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

JustinThyme said:


> Lotus 44 Lighter


Congrats! I've handled the 44 and it is a nice lighter. Lotus is my favorite lighter maker and I just ordered my 6th, the Lotus 51 Genesis.


----------



## huynha (Feb 6, 2013)

A tupperware container! With the savings from purchasing another small-med size humidor I plan on purchasing a IM Corona double corona in the very near future.


----------



## _LURK_ (Aug 26, 2013)

Just bought a half pound of 65rh HF beads. Can't wait to get them in, put them in their new homes, and into my humidor.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

Picked up an Ever Tech Shotgun Shell dual-flame lighter, and a Diesel Colibri cutter off Cbid.


----------



## dmanuel (Aug 17, 2013)

S.T. Dupont Defi Extreme


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

snagged two of those Xikar hygrometers with the discount and free shipping off the other thread!!!


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

I remember you asking "what is this and what's it worth?" on another thread. Glad you went for it and it worked out well. Enjoy your new find! TCB.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

dmanuel said:


> S.T. Dupont Defi Extreme


Nice. On my wish list!!!


----------



## AceRockefeller (Aug 11, 2013)

Shuriken Cutter, But I definitily didn't buy it. I MUST credit cheaphumidors.com for this as they were much more than generous (see: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...1-wow-thank-you-so-so-much-cheaphumidors.html )

It is a great cutter, It seems to be a niche product. It's great for people who don't mind biting down on their cigar, it seems to work better for looser wrapped cigars, and it is slightly bulky compared to regular cutters. But perfect for an at home cutter, has a perfect cut everytime, seems to cool down the smoke, great conversation piece.


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

I just bought a few things I never fathomed I ever would. Now I need to fill it.


----------



## huynha (Feb 6, 2013)

HF Beads, mesh bags for the upcoming tupperdor experiment.


----------



## Harley3381 (Nov 4, 2008)

Went onto a couple auction sites, now I am awaiting a xikar ellipse II and xikar mtx tool!


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

Couldn't resist trying the Jetline Super Torch! Ordered 2, this is my first triple torch. Pretty impressed at size and reliability so far. Price couldn't be beat either.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

The Vector Radar
Vector Viking Jet Torch Lighter
I didn't buy it, it was a freebie from James (owner of Vector KGM) but it is a beauty! LOVES it! I guess his ploy worked, I think we will have to bring this thing into our inventory.


----------



## Ablaze_uas (Sep 13, 2013)

Just picked up a CubanCrafters Perfect Cutter and after ~10 cigars, I'd say it's well worth the twenty or so bucks that I spent on it.


----------



## Incognito11 (Jul 18, 2013)

Took a dip into Xikar country!
Picked up a set of MTX scissors along with the Pipeline soft flame & Executive torch lighters!


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ablaze_uas said:


> Just picked up a CubanCrafters Perfect Cutter and after ~10 cigars, I'd say it's well worth the twenty or so bucks that I spent on it.


Nice pick up. This is my favorite cutter, and the one that I have been giving as a gift.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Merovius said:


> Prometheus Magma T - 2012 Limited Edition Fuente Destino al Siglo


heres a pic



Ive used lots of different torches, dual quad, even quintuple. The flame on this thing is awesome. Its a triple torch but the torches themselves have an awesome soft tail. Lighting cigars is so easy. Best lighter Ive ever used. Its also very big and doesnt require constant refilling. Highly recommended.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

got tired of refilling my small lighters constantly...

two xikar tabletops










J.


----------



## prh27 (Sep 12, 2013)

Palio cutter. My cheapo just isn't cutting it anymore (no pun intended). Not quite an accessory, but I also picked up some Gurkha coffee mugs as a present for the father in law.


----------



## RobertNYC (Nov 3, 2013)

I picked up a Black Label single torch lighter yesterday. 
I was curious about the quality of this line and so far, so good.


----------



## Horrorphilly (Jul 25, 2012)

A new cheap guillotine cutter.I just need to buy a good one.


sean


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

http://i1109.photobucket.com/albums...res/Photo Stream/My Photo Stream/IMG_1068.jpg

a cabinet to match my Bar


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Xikar Escalade off CBid. 

Won at more than half off the msrp, so I'd say it was a good deal. I had my wallet set on getting the S.T. Dupont Minijet, but other wallets were bigger than mine, so maybe next time.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

I picked up this foldable pipe stand recently to use as a cigar rest when I don't want to use the big stinky ash tray. It is a handy accessory and perfect when you don't want to use an undesirable community ash tray stirrup.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Lotus has quickly become my favorite lighter brand. My latest is the Genesis which simultaneously puts out a soft and jet flame. I originally thought this concept was silly and never considered this lighter but I got to see one in person and discovered that you can use the soft flame only, use the jet flame only, or use both flames together by the way you poistion the cigar and lighter. It still seems a bit weird having both flames at once but I'm getting use to it and do like it.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

5 stick Herf-a-dor for local travel.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cuban Crafters Cigar Punch, Boveda 65%rh x5, and Boveda mini 69%rh x6 (for travel humidor, and to stick in packaging for trades, bombs, gifts, etc.)


----------



## swamper (Jun 10, 2013)

A new pair of insulated coverals. My winter smoking jacket.


----------



## BoogieEngineer (Oct 16, 2013)

Perfecto Cutter by Cuban Crafters. Will be here tomorrow. Nice Thanksgiving treat


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Bugatti B-1001 double torch lighter on CBid for $13. Have been using it for the last three weeks. Lights every single time without fail. Took to tailgate at Michigan-The OSU last Saturday in 30-degree cold. Lit every time. You pull the insert out and can see the butane chambers clearly, which makes it easy to refill. Could not be much happier with a good deal on a great lighter.


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

Cuban Crafters cutter. I lost my 15 year old Zino, and needed a replacement. The Cuban crafter is a nice cutter, and the price is great.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

ironically, a zino cutter. i had been wanting one this style for a while and found a great deal.


----------



## goodsticks (Nov 11, 2013)

Pantyhose. The woman at the counter asked if I'm sure they'll fit alright.


----------



## wittywon (Sep 10, 2013)

Bought (well, rented) a locker at the local cigar shop. Comes with 3 cigars per month for 14 months and I can store my own cigars and booze for use anytime I visit.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

wittywon said:


> Bought (well, rented) a locker at the local cigar shop. Comes with 3 cigars per month for 14 months and I can store my own cigars and booze for use anytime I visit.


What does a rental cost? Always wondered about that...


----------



## wittywon (Sep 10, 2013)

Obviously depends on the shop. $300 annual at my local merchant.


----------



## FlyingDog88 (Nov 13, 2013)

Xikar 11mm punch for the old man for Christmas.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm only 1 day and 3 cuts in but I'm sold on xikar v cutter.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Ky70 said:


> I'm only 1 day and 3 cuts in but I'm sold on xikar v cutter.


I started using the Xikar V-Cutter a little over a year ago and have not looked back. Only use straight when the cigar absolutely requires it.


----------



## Marlow (Aug 20, 2013)

Ky70 said:


> I'm only 1 day and 3 cuts in but I'm sold on xikar v cutter.


I have one of those as well, but I prefer my Xikar punch for bigger ring gauge cigars, and a Xikar X8 for the rest. For some reason I can not get the cut in the center with the V-cutter. Maybe I should try to get used to it some more.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Marlow said:


> I have one of those as well, but I prefer my Xikar punch for bigger ring gauge cigars, and a Xikar X8 for the rest. For some reason I can not get the cut in the center with the V-cutter. Maybe I should try to get used to it some more.


It took me a while before getting the V cut centered properly. I had to look at as if it were a perfect cutter.

Make sure the cigar is vertically straight (sometimes I stand it up on a table)
Check all sides horizontally to make sure you're in the middle of the head
Last, look behind the blade to see what you're about to snip before you pull the trigger.

Soon you'll be snipping a perfectly centered razor sharp V.


----------



## Marlow (Aug 20, 2013)

A.McSmoke said:


> It took me a while before getting the V cut centered properly. I had to look at as if it were a perfect cutter.
> 
> Make sure the cigar is vertically straight (sometimes I stand it up on a table)
> Check all sides horizontally to make sure you're in the middle of the head
> ...


Thanks for the tip, I just finished smoking a Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Invictos, having used your method, it went well and as always, the cigar was fantastic.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

A.McSmoke said:


> I started using the Xikar V-Cutter a little over a year ago and have not looked back. Only use straight when the cigar absolutely requires it.


Thanks Avery. If you were going out for a night of smoking, would you be comfortable carrying only a v cutter or do you feel the need to carry a straight cutter as a back up? I'm curious what one does with the v cutter if they encounter a stick with a tight draw.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

I switched back to vector fuel (from xikar) and my lighters are happy about it.

I share some of my results *here*


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Thanks for the tip, I just finished smoking a Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label Invictos, having used your method, it went well and as always, the cigar was fantastic.


Glad the tip helped. Indeed a fantastic cigar!



Ky70 said:


> Thanks Avery. If you were going out for a night of smoking, would you be comfortable carrying only a v cutter or do you feel the need to carry a straight cutter as a back up? I'm curious what one does with the v cutter if they encounter a stick with a tight draw.


I usually take the trusty Xikar V-Cutter when I go out to a smoking lounge or bar. It's only happened once, but if the draw is a bit tight, I'll cut across the V to make a +...and problem solved. I usually know what I'm smoking or take what I'm smoking, but if I end up buying a larger RG belicoso, I'll use the straight cutter at the establishment. The V works well on most Pyramids & Belicosos. I don't like lugging a lot of accessories with me. 1 torch, 1 cutter, and a triple horn cigar case.

NB: Never let the pretty girls serving you cut your cigar. Nothing against women at all, but they usually rush and ruin the cut. The guys at the counter for the fact of the matter will too. Cut your own!


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

rangerdavid said:


> snagged two of those Xikar hygrometers with the discount and free shipping off the other thread!!!


Link to this thread you speak of?


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

I picked up a second humidor because I filled the first one with my first crazy night on cbid....just got a 5 vegas ashtray, xikar lighter, xikar humi jars, xikar hygro for my primary humi, cigar caddy 15 stick, some random cutter from cbid.....ugh


----------



## bogiestogie (Jul 22, 2013)

2 Xikar hygos and some heartfelt bead tubes for my wineador. Almost there to be able to post pics, then watch out poon parade on way lol.


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

Ronson Jetlite from Walgreens, as a luxury upgrade option to my matches!


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Jumped on a good deal recently on the pd3 porsche lighter which I've been eyeing for a while (I like porsche lighters but only for much lower than retail).

My search for the perfect soft flame may be over. I really like the wideness of the flame as it's great at covering the foot of a cigar when toasting/lighting. My first soft flame with a fuel window (loving that) and it appears to use fuel conservatively as I've been lighting this thing constantly and just looking at the flame and the fuel level hasn't gone down much.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

Visol Viktor Pipe Tamper


----------



## vargoneti (Dec 5, 2013)

Xikar xi3 redwood cutter


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

5-count Herf-a-dor


----------



## asianfly (Nov 16, 2013)

No pictures yet but purchased a Xikar Xi2 cutter for a steal on the devil Site (now I see why its called the devil site)


----------



## cutpaperglue (Nov 27, 2013)

Just picked up a cuban crafters perfect cutter. It's got a nice weight to it, and cuts well. I especially like how the cut end is captured and doesn't send tobacco bits flying. The fit and finish is a little rougher than I expected, but overall a good purchase.


----------



## Munch (Dec 9, 2013)

Pulled a digital hygrometer and a tube of Heartfelt beads out of the mailbox yesterday, time to get serious.


----------



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

Alhambra Humidor

10 Boveda packs, digital hygrometer

I am seasoning the humi now ... will be ready for New sticks by Monday or so -- Huzzah!


----------



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

cutpaperglue said:


> Just picked up a cuban crafters perfect cutter. It's got a nice weight to it, and cuts well. I especially like how the cut end is captured and doesn't send tobacco bits flying. The fit and finish is a little rougher than I expected, but overall a good purchase.
> 
> View attachment 47044


I Love that cutter! Been using the same one for 2 years -- clean cut as always! (I wash it every few months)


----------



## mrvrsick (Nov 25, 2013)

I recently bought a digital hygrometer, got here today! 
I also bought a locking storage set and took the two biggest containers.

Problem is, I just won a couple of auctions on the devil's site (ha, just learned about it today). I have more cigars on the way than I think I can store!
And problem #2 : I need a lighter, decent cutter, and probably a cooler! I have matches and a freebie oliva cutter.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

My humis are pretty much maxed, but I'm still addicted to the Devil, so:
View attachment 82760


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger on some of Forrest wineador drawers.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

ciguardian chaperone crystal humidifier and ciguardian solution to re age my humidor


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

demuths1770 said:


> ciguardian chaperone crystal humidifier and ciguardian solution to re age my humidor


How do you age a humidor?


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

i just filled the humidifier with the solution, put it into my humidor with a ziplock bag on the bottom with a small piece of new sponge soaked in the solution for 48 hours. after 48 hours i took the sponge out because the hygrometer was reading 70 and let it set for another 48 with no changes so i put my cigars in


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

demuths1770 said:


> i just filled the humidifier with the solution, put it into my humidor with a ziplock bag on the bottom with a small piece of new sponge soaked in the solution for 48 hours. after 48 hours i took the sponge out because the hygrometer was reading 70 and let it set for another 48 with no changes so i put my cigars in


First off, that's seasoning, not aging.

2nd, you rushed it. Guessing that's why your seasoning again, you can't rush this.

I'd venture to say your RH will drop.

Seasoning should take around 5 days and a lot of times longer.

Watch your RH very close because if it does drop, it will suck the RH from your cigars and dry them up.

Pm me if u need help.

Back on track now.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

cutpaperglue said:


> Just picked up a cuban crafters perfect cutter. It's got a nice weight to it, and cuts well. I especially like how the cut end is captured and doesn't send tobacco bits flying. The fit and finish is a little rougher than I expected, but overall a good purchase.
> 
> View attachment 47044


Mine, same model, is a couple years old and been carried in my pocket along with all manner of other things including, rocks, nuts, bolts, knives and lighters. Been dropped in salt water, mud and concrete, been through the washing machine more than once. Just say it is not a smoking room queen. Been my go to cutter (two to five cigars a day) The finish has suffered but the fit is still as tight as it was new. No wobble or looseness at all. Seems to cut better the older it gets.


----------



## mrvrsick (Nov 25, 2013)

cutpaperglue said:


> Just picked up a cuban crafters perfect cutter. It's got a nice weight to it, and cuts well. I especially like how the cut end is captured and doesn't send tobacco bits flying. The fit and finish is a little rougher than I expected, but overall a good purchase.
> 
> View attachment 47044


I just got mine too. I'd agree with the fit/finish comment, though I'm completely satisfied for the $18 I paid. I've only cut 2 cigars, and every one was just great. I'll be cutting a torpedo this weekend, and I'm sure it'll do great, even if I have to double cut. I can only hope that it lasts as long as people claim. I've already dropped it from about 4 feet onto concrete, but no damage other than a little dent.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Xikar Vitara Lighter


----------



## Horrorphilly (Jul 25, 2012)

Two 69% Boveda packets.

Sean


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I got the Credo triple punch cutter for Christmas and am currently writing a review on the product to post here in the near future.


----------



## dscott13 (Jan 5, 2014)

Xikar cutter


----------



## JRM03 (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh man, where to start. 2 new digital hygros, a NewAir 28 cooler, and a big ol' order of drawers and shelves to Forrest.


----------



## Zerokruel (Dec 24, 2013)

Xikar VX V-Cut, cutter.


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

Brigham digital hygrometer


----------



## David Xuejia (Nov 21, 2013)

I dont know that this falls under the strict definition of "accessory" but tomorrow UPS is scheduled to deliver my 150qt Coleman cooler I plan on using to replace (or probably augment) my current 85qt coolerdor. Yeah, I discovered the "joy" of cigar auction sites. Now I'm wondering how much longer it will be before I find myself converting the guest bedroom into a walk-in humidor (roomidor?). :smoke:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

David Xuejia said:


> I dont know that this falls under the strict definition of "accessory" but tomorrow UPS is scheduled to deliver my 150qt Coleman cooler I plan on using to replace (or probably augment) my current 85qt coolerdor. Yeah, I discovered the "joy" of cigar auction sites. Now I'm wondering how much longer it will be before I find myself converting the guest bedroom into a walk-in humidor (roomidor?). :smoke:


Hope ur not married.


----------



## David Xuejia (Nov 21, 2013)

huskers said:


> Hope ur not married.


Indeed I am my friend. She doesn't like the smoke but she does like the fact I am more talkative when I'm relaxing with a cigar.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

David Xuejia said:


> Indeed I am my friend. She doesn't like the smoke but she does like the fact I am more talkative when I'm relaxing with a cigar.


I was reading a post where a guy built a walk in humidor in his house.

His wife made him choose between her and his cigars.

Fast forward about a year.......

The guy has a really nice cigar collection........just saying.ound:


----------



## kuntry08 (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## aphex242 (Oct 24, 2012)

I finally got around to getting a Palio cutter. It's great. I actually prefer a V-cut but for those smokes that need a straight cut I'm glad I got it.


----------



## vargoneti (Dec 5, 2013)

Xikar Element lighter with Colibri butane


----------



## Munch (Dec 9, 2013)

XiKar 5 cigar travel case for an upcoming trip.


----------



## jd5253 (Dec 27, 2013)

Just got a Stinky Tall in black from the devil...love it, especially for 16 bucks :banana:


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

A good Zippo lighter. 

I have had too many torch lighters go kaput, and I've burned through so many disposable Bics, that I've chosen to opt for something I can maintain and refill myself that will last many happy years. I know some companies guarantee their torches and will repair or replace them of you're willing to send them out and wait a few weeks/months, but I just don't want to deal with that annoyance.

I've used the Zippo on plenty of cigars and even pipes, and there has been no problem. Many are the tales of the Zippo fuel ruining the flavor, but I'm just not picking up on that. My smokes are fine, and I perceive no difference from butane. As one who was once a culinary professional, I'm pretty sure my smell and taste are not dull or unrefined.


----------



## vargoneti (Dec 5, 2013)

Xikar hygrometer rectangular


----------



## Montecristo#4 (May 2, 2011)

My wife got me Two small brick crystal humidifiers for my desk top for Christmas.


----------



## Outdoorlife (Jan 13, 2014)

Just bought a xikar xi2 as my first cutter and was given a 50ct humidor to get started


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

um i got a carbon el pres black label lighter


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

cpmcdill said:


> A good Zippo lighter.
> 
> I have had too many torch lighters go kaput, and I've burned through so many disposable Bics, that I've chosen to opt for something I can maintain and refill myself that will last many happy years. I know some companies guarantee their torches and will repair or replace them of you're willing to send them out and wait a few weeks/months, but I just don't want to deal with that annoyance.
> 
> I've used the Zippo on plenty of cigars and even pipes, and there has been no problem. Many are the tales of the Zippo fuel ruining the flavor, but I'm just not picking up on that. My smokes are fine, and I perceive no difference from butane. As one who was once a culinary professional, I'm pretty sure my smell and taste are not dull or unrefined.


 Try a ronson torch lighter for $4/$5 at Walmart/CVS/Walgreens. I have a couple of em and the oldest is 9 years old and runs on any butane fuel.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

My final Christmas present arrived yesterday. A new Xikar cutter to go with the stingray case.


----------



## willyzhere (Aug 29, 2013)

Picked up a Colibri Trilign lighter from my local B&M. I know I could have bought it a lot cheaper online but the guy let me try out all the lighters until I found the one I liked. The way the top folds to the sides and out of the way of the cigar sold me.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Ky70 said:


> Try a ronson torch lighter for $4/$5 at Walmart/CVS/Walgreens. I have a couple of em and the oldest is 9 years old and runs on any butane fuel.


Didn't know about those. I'll keep an eye out for one. Thanks!


----------



## Jerren (Jul 3, 2013)

Boveda Packs for the first time. It seems to be resolving my humidity issues. I got a seasoning pack too and its been cooking in my 2nd humidor for the past week. So hopefully I'll have 2 functioning humidors going here and I can start running 2 desktop humidors for the first time! Cbid here I come!


----------



## Sad Man's Tongue (Dec 18, 2013)

I bought a Xikar crystal humidifier today. The one that came with my humidor was a piece of junk.


----------



## hunter19delta (Nov 3, 2013)

Last item I bought was a Xikar 011 punch. Works great, but I have been cutting most of my gars.


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

My wife surprised me with this today after shopping at thrift stores with her girlfriends all day. Good woman.


----------



## Marlow (Aug 20, 2013)

Xikar 15 Cigar Travel Humidor.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Not new but I am happy to welcome back a few of my favorite accessories from warranty repair, lotus 48 lighter and a couple of Cuban crafter perfect cutters.


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

Xikar v cutter. Works amazing


----------



## snadea (Jan 22, 2014)

I just picked up a Treasure Dome Humi waiting to get it in and start seasoning it.


----------



## cutpaperglue (Nov 27, 2013)

Not so much bought recently, as recently realized I could use it. A pair of fine tip stainless tweezers has become my go-to nub tool.


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

cutpaperglue said:


> Not so much bought recently, as recently realized I could use it. A pair of fine tip stainless tweezers has become my go-to nub tool.


inventive nice a pare of cigar nub clips.lil i use my leather man multi tool lol or a pipe


----------



## jusphil85 (Jan 24, 2014)

Xikar xi 2 granite with some boveda 65` s


----------



## jazzboypro (Jul 30, 2012)

65% RH HCM beads


----------



## rhounsell (Nov 3, 2013)

Gerace716 said:


> View attachment 47618
> 
> Xikar v cutter. Works amazing


Nice, I need to pick up one of these.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I recently bought a Coleman (big and green) 150qt Cooler for use as a coolerdor. 

The seal is so-so in spots I noticed after doing the "dollar bill test"

If anyone has ideas on how to seal it up better I would love to know.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Bought the all metal cuban crafters perfect cutter with the circle grips. I have not looked back at another cutter since. This includes the palio and xikar x8. Have had it for two months and have cut roughly 24 cigars and still going strong.


----------



## rhounsell (Nov 3, 2013)

TJB said:


> Bought the all metal cuban crafters perfect cutter with the circle grips. I have not looked back at another cutter since. This includes the palio and xikar x8. Have had it for two months and have cut roughly 24 cigars and still going strong.


I have Cuban Crafters perfect cut as well, slightly different model from yours....








but I totally agree, super sharp blades, great cut and the depth of cut has always been perfect, even works great with torpedoes.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

I just picked up a Xikar V Cutter....a couple cheap lighters and an extra can of butane....well 3 cans....


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

rhounsell said:


> I have Cuban Crafters perfect cut as well, slightly different model from yours....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I have that model as well with the "D" grips. I actually find the one I have now even cuts better. That one cut well for me but was uneven sometimes, sometimes a split cap. This one hasn't given me a bad cut yet! I am talking perfectly straight like the palio but without shooting the cap all over the place its the best of both worlds for me. That one is still a great cutter though.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Boveda 65%rh Humidity pack x6


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

Two Stinky Solo "Junior" ashtrays that I managed to get on CBid for $3 each. One will be going to my parents house, and the other to my girlfriend's mother's house. Whenever I am at either location and want to have a cigar, I always have to use a "normal" cigarette ashtray. I like to be able to sit my smokes down.


----------



## rhounsell (Nov 3, 2013)

Picked up a little ashtray for out in the shed. Never, tried a punch before so I picked one up to give it a go.

Also, tried a friends' Palio cutter the other day and had to get one for myself, cuts like butter, it's awesome.


----------



## Les (Jan 24, 2014)

Just picked up some HF beads, and a Thunderbird butane insert for my 20-something year old monogrammed zippo that my wife (then girlfriend) bought me.

I'm looking for a stainless steal self sharpening duel blade cutter at a good price if anyone has a good suggestions I'd love to hear it.

Les


----------



## mrvrsick (Nov 25, 2013)

Les said:


> Just picked up some HF beads, and a Thunderbird butane insert for my 20-something year old monogrammed zippo that my wife (then girlfriend) bought me.
> 
> I'm looking for a stainless steal self sharpening duel blade cutter at a good price if anyone has a good suggestions I'd love to hear it.
> 
> Les


 @Les, you want the Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter. I got mine from Amazon for about $16 shipped.


----------



## Les (Jan 24, 2014)

mrvrsick said:


> @Les, you want the Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter. I got mine from Amazon for about $16 shipped.


Thanks! I saw those mentioned a few times on this forum. What's the deal with the "perfect cutter". Is it just a backstop so you can't go too far? Have you found any disadvantages to having it? Does it work fine with pigtails or any other shaped heads?


----------



## mrvrsick (Nov 25, 2013)

Les said:


> Thanks! I saw those mentioned a few times on this forum. What's the deal with the "perfect cutter". Is it just a backstop so you can't go too far? Have you found any disadvantages to having it? Does it work fine with pigtails or any other shaped heads?


The only real disadvantage that I've come across is that you may have to double cut on shaped heads that are excessively "pointy". I've only found this on less-expensive torpedo cigars. I just snip off a very little bit, and then do a full snip. To be fair, getting the perfect cut on shaped heads may require a second cut regardless of the cutter used.

I'd assume that it would work fine with pigtails as well, but I have no such cigars. If I were to lose my cutter to the bottom of a lake, I'd definitely get another Perfect Cutter, though I might be inclined to go for the black Alu version.


----------



## cutpaperglue (Nov 27, 2013)

The backstop has a hole to accommodate such as pigtails. I really like the solid build quality of the stainless steel version and the fact that it traps the cut end so you don't have bits of tobacco go flying when you snip. You might not like it if you mostly smoke very wide cigars-- the opening is 54rg so you won't be able to get something like a MUWAT 7x70 to fit.


----------



## mrvrsick (Nov 25, 2013)

cutpaperglue said:


> The backstop has a hole to accommodate such as pigtails. I really like the solid build quality of the stainless steel version and the fact that it traps the cut end so you don't have bits of tobacco go flying when you snip. You might not like it if you mostly smoke very wide cigars-- the opening is 54rg so you won't be able to get something like a MUWAT 7x70 to fit.


The largest I've cut was a 60rg, and the cut was "perfect". 
I completely agree with you on the 70 rg, I don't *think* that it would cut it well, but I have no first-hand experience.


----------



## Les (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks! I think I'm going to pull the trigger on the perfect cutter in gold/black to match my Zippo!


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

Anything that can cut a 80 ring cigar?


----------



## jazzboypro (Jul 30, 2012)

Cuban Crafter perfect cutter is very nice and works well. This is the one i bought about 3 months ago.


Cuban Crafter Perfect Cutter by jazzboypro1, on Flickr


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Just received my cigarbrake cigar rests today and I like 'em! Perfect for my garage smoking when I don't want reach for the large stinky. Can't wait for summer and outdoor smoking with this...and will also take it to cigar lounges and use if the ashtrays are unkept.


----------



## Les (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm looking at the Cuban Crafters cutters on Amazon and I'm a little confused. I don't think I want the one with the little brass screws in it. Some of the reviewers say that the screws come loose. I bought one of the black/gold ones but I want another one for backup to keep in my truck so I was thinking of getting the stainless steel one. Now here's the problem: There is a stainless one with round handles from Cuban Crafters but it says "Perfecto" cutter. I think maybe it should say "perfect" cutter or is this really made for "perfecto" cigars?

There is another one with the D handles from Cuban Crafters for $20 but there is also one that looks just like it but it doesn't say Cuban Crafters and it's only $9 sold by Mr. Brog. Is that one a Cuban Crafters?

Sorry I can't post links yet (newb).

-Les


----------



## mrvrsick (Nov 25, 2013)

Les said:


> I'm looking at the Cuban Crafters cutters on Amazon and I'm a little confused. I don't think I want the one with the little brass screws in it. Some of the reviewers say that the screws come loose. I bought one of the black/gold ones but I want another one for backup to keep in my truck so I was thinking of getting the stainless steel one. Now here's the problem: There is a stainless one with round handles from Cuban Crafters but it says "Perfecto" cutter. I think maybe it should say "perfect" cutter or is this really made for "perfecto" cigars?
> 
> There is another one with the D handles from Cuban Crafters for $20 but there is also one that looks just like it but it doesn't say Cuban Crafters and it's only $9 sold by Mr. Brog. Is that one a Cuban Crafters?
> 
> ...


 @Les, I bought those "perfecto" cutters with the circle finger holes, and it's just poor description on their part, they're the perfect cutters. 
Link

You might also want to check their online store, or ebay. The resin model is only $7 or so (+sh) at their store, and you can get 2 shipped for around $16 from ebay.
Stay away from the one with gold screws around the body, it doesn't mention it being a "perfect", and I don't see it as such on their website.


----------



## Les (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks, just bought the perfecto one!


----------



## teckneekz (Jan 25, 2014)

Picked up some empty cigar boxes and boveda 65 for the tupperdor setup! :clap2:

Edit: and a xikar travel ashtray can!


----------



## Sad Man's Tongue (Dec 18, 2013)

My wife just bought me this vintage ashtray. I never thought I would be excited to try out a new ashtray!


----------



## danmdevries (Jan 31, 2014)

Got a big box today.

4 lighters
2 cutters
2 hydrometers
Humidipak calibration bag
And...Lots of cigars

I also placed an order for a pound of heartfelt beads. I need a real humidor. I've got tupperware and ammo boxes


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Sad Man's Tongue said:


> View attachment 47746
> 
> My wife just bought me this vintage ashtray. I never thought I would be excited to try out a new ashtray!


That's awesome! I love older stuff like that, the things you can't just go buy 1 of the billion made on Amazon. My brother buys storage lockers/trades antiques and collectables, so I've been waiting for him to come across something truly unique for my ashtray, using an old tuna can until then.

That is something else though, very nice indeed:nod:


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

I like cutpaperglue's accessories, and I have the same plates as he does! The nut and bolt cigar rest is the best!

My latest acquisition, an acrylic jar style humidor to keep the infused smokes I got my wife to try and a box of Boveda packs so I can ignore the humidors for a while.


----------



## Sad Man's Tongue (Dec 18, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> That's awesome! I love older stuff like that, the things you can't just go buy 1 of the billion made on Amazon. My brother buys storage lockers/trades antiques and collectables, so I've been waiting for him to come across something truly unique for my ashtray, using an old tuna can until then.
> 
> That is something else though, very nice indeed:nod:


Thanks! I like anything old, rusty and has paint chipping off of it.


----------



## mrvrsick (Nov 25, 2013)

Ky70 said:


> Just received my cigarbrake cigar rests today and I like 'em! Perfect for my garage smoking when I don't want reach for the large stinky. Can't wait for summer and outdoor smoking with this...and will also take it to cigar lounges and use if the ashtrays are unkept.


I saw this on another thread, and it gave me that "Eureka!" moment. It's just about perfect, at least in my eyes.

In a moment of insanity, I almost used my carbon fiber shoe horn for this. I think I still might, just for kicks!


----------



## Dagesh (Jan 23, 2014)

Will the temperature of the metal have an effect on the cigar? I wonder if it would cause part of the cigar to cool down and change the burn.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Bought a 50 ct travel humi


----------



## DanTheSmoker (Nov 24, 2013)

I just recently bought a diamond loupe. Only couple bucks but it's the perfect accessory to detect counterfeit bands. Also got a small rg scissor cutter.


----------



## Laxdrewb (Sep 27, 2013)

S.T. Dupont Ligne 2 laque black palladium
Geneve 500 ct Humidor
Cigar Oasis humidifier
Xikar Xi3 Redwood Cutter

I have been smoking for about 17 years and always spent my money on cigars and not the accessories. I had a buddy come over and looked at all my small humidors and asked why so many. I realized I had 5 humidors that looked like a hot mess. 

Sense then I have been enjoying scouring the web and my local B&M's. Looking for exactly what I wanted. I think I am set now. 

Maybe I can still figure something else to add. Can't think of anything I missed. Anybody have a suggestion?


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

a case of boveda 65% packets


----------



## cutpaperglue (Nov 27, 2013)

JustTroItIn said:


> I like cutpaperglue's accessories, and I have the same plates as he does! The nut and bolt cigar rest is the best!


Thank you! The nut and bolt rest on a plate does surprisingly well, and makes a nice connection to the past since both were from my grandparents. Makes me glad I bought proper spring bolts to use on my car's exhaust, and found a good alternative use for the almost-kludge hardware from my grandpa's parts drawers.


----------



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

Just bought a Xikar Stratosphere lighter. So far so good.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

mrvrsick said:


> I saw this on another thread, and it gave me that "Eureka!" moment. It's just about perfect, at least in my eyes.
> 
> In a moment of insanity, I almost used my carbon fiber shoe horn for this. I think I still might, just for kicks!


Lol! A shoehorn would probably work great.


----------



## Les (Jan 24, 2014)

Just got a couple CC cutters to go with my lighters! Thanks for the advice, these cutters are well built and do a great job on my smokes.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

Prometheus Magma T limited edition lighter to commemorate the 10th anniversary of the Cigar Family Charitable Foundation (in 2011). I'm such a sucker for these limited edition things (and a Fuente fanboy). I needed a table lighter anyway (or so I tell myself). #267 /1500.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Laxdrewb said:


> S.T. Dupont Ligne 2 laque black palladium
> Geneve 500 ct Humidor
> Cigar Oasis humidifier
> Xikar Xi3 Redwood Cutter
> ...


You have a punch? I thought my Xikar Xi3 would be it for me, but after trying a CC punch (and Xikar V Cutter), I am now tucking away the Xi3 for some time. The difference to me has been radical.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Just got a new IM Double Corona in Black Matte. 
It's super sexy!


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

I went a little crazy on c-bid and ended up with

3 desktop humidors:
Executive Desktop Humidor~ 20 CAPACITY 
Berkshire 75 Humidor~ 75 CAPACITY
Tuscany Humidor CHERRY~ 100 CAPACITY

and 3 Herf-A-Dors:
Herf-a-Dor X5 - 5-ct [BLK]
Herf-a-Dor LTD X5 - 5-ct [CAMO]
Herf-a-Dor X10 - 10-ct [BLK]

and if you count the Diesel Cutter & Lighter that came with a sampler i got those also


----------



## Smokin'Joe (Jan 28, 2013)

Wife just got me a Xikar Room 101 lighter for Valentine's day.


----------



## Sad Man's Tongue (Dec 18, 2013)

I just bought a Xikar Xi2 cutter and a Xikar XV V-cutter off of cbid for a steal!


----------



## Eric_H (Apr 4, 2012)

Is kitty litter an accessory? I just ditched my HF beads that weren't working. Hopefully my humidity nightmare will now come to an end.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

So, I had an order coming from CBid and saw this Black Ops dual torch for 6 or 7 bucks. I added it to my order half expecting it to never work. I filled it with Ronson fuel and it's lit on the first try every time with a strong double flame. I've used it for about a month. The real test of a lighter is reliability but... I'm pretty impressed thus far.


----------



## Marlow (Aug 20, 2013)

Adorini Habana Deluxe, seasoning it right now.


----------



## Shelby500 (Feb 9, 2014)

Xikar XI tribal cutter for myself and Xikar executive torch for my son.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

The classic Ronson Jetlite for touch-ups.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Adorini Habana Deluxe, seasoning it right now.


Beautiful humidor but I've always questioned the seal on that big garage door. Let me know how the seal works once it's all seasoned.


----------



## Marlow (Aug 20, 2013)

B-daddy said:


> Beautiful humidor but I've always questioned the seal on that big garage door. Let me know how the seal works once it's all seasoned.


I'll let you know.


----------



## DaWhyte86 (Jan 28, 2014)

My wife just bought be the Xikar MTX Multi-Tool keychain cutter and I had to upgrade my small humidor for a nice 75 count humidor as well.


----------



## rhounsell (Nov 3, 2013)

Smokin'Joe said:


> Wife just got me a Xikar Room 101 lighter for Valentine's day.


Nice lighter! And a great gift from your wife........nothing says valentine's day like skulls!


----------



## Smokin'Joe (Jan 28, 2013)

rhounsell said:


> Nice lighter! And a great gift from your wife........nothing says valentine's day like skulls!


Got the matching cutter also!


----------



## rhounsell (Nov 3, 2013)

Smokin'Joe said:


> Got the matching cutter also!


Nice combo!


----------



## ronaldbarbarren (Feb 17, 2014)

I bought a Xikar Humidifier Solution 16 oz. and a True Cigar Cutter for my birthday.


----------



## Smokin'Joe (Jan 28, 2013)

rhounsell said:


> Nice combo!


I agree!


----------



## J0N47H4N (Jan 26, 2014)

Courtesy of the devil's site.
Bugatti lighter








Adirondack humidor


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Wife surprised me with this lil beauty


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

a 12 pack of boveda 65%rh packets


----------



## jeffster (Jan 26, 2014)

Well I bought a Stinky Solo 'Junior' Ashtray - 1-Finger Ashtray off of CigarBid.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

A Bugatti B-! dbl torch lighter. Built well, works nicely.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Vector Butane!


----------



## BadBeerBreath (Oct 14, 2013)

A local shop has 25% off accessories till the end of the month and all I came out of there with was a cheap punch and a bottle of Xikar butane. 

Sighhhh.....I'm torn, I should take advantage of the sale, yet I'm kinda proud that I spent less than $20! In all honesty, they have a sparse selection and really wasn't much else there to piss money away on.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

So...
..my budget single flame conked out on me!! Actually cracked the canister. Don't know how I did that considering I never dropped it. But I guess the old adage holds true, "you get what you pay for"!
Anyway, I picked up this triple flame, basically for toasting and then matches for actual lighting. The selling point was a lifetime warranty.


----------



## rjseeney (Feb 19, 2014)

A couple of new Digital Hygrometers (been using analog forever), a Boveda Calibration kit, a 150 count humidor from Ebay (for under $75!!), and best of all.....a pound of Heartfelt beads. Been using Boveda packs for the last few years, but the cost is catching up to me.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

Picked up a Bugatti B-1 lighter off cbid at a great price.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Picked up a winter 28 bottle wine cooler! Hope that counts!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Boveda packs! Now I got way too much humidification in my humidor.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

rjseeney said:


> A couple of new Digital Hygrometers (been using analog forever), a Boveda Calibration kit, a 150 count humidor from Ebay (for under $75!!), and best of all.....a pound of Heartfelt beads. Been using Boveda packs for the last few years, but the cost is catching up to me.


I too use HF beads, but just an FYI, you can recharge Boveda packs


----------



## KevP (Jan 2, 2014)

Just bought a Xikar cutter and love it so far.


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

A Humidor, CO Excel and Xikar lighter, been a busy month.


----------



## rjseeney (Feb 19, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I too use HF beads, but just an FYI, you can recharge Boveda packs


I know. I've tried tried it with varying results. I'm somewhat lazy when it comes to do it yourself projects.;-)


----------



## Kilo (Feb 7, 2014)

Just won a couple of cutters on cbid. Need to stay away from that site. That's like 5 wins in less than 2 weeks!
Got the Calcutta Metal Works slide cutter and the Herencia Cubana CORE cutter.
One for the truck and another for the back patio.


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

Here is a craigslist winner I got a couple of days ago for $25. In excellent condition and will hold about 175 sticks. Had to seal some of the joints, but after seasoning it is holding at 68 to 72rh. Will let it season for a few more days before I load it.


----------



## Sixspeedsam (Jun 12, 2013)

Couldn't wait any longer and I pulled the trigger on the NewAir CC-280E with the shelves/drawers already included. Pricing out all the different options plus factoring in the wait time for custom shelves ... I ended up saying screw it since the had a 15% off and free shipping deal. Figured I could set up, see how it performs and if I need additional drawers I'll at least have a cozy place for my stash during the wait!


----------



## Sixspeedsam (Jun 12, 2013)

Spoke to soon ... got a call that the unit is OOS until sometime in April, despite that the site says in stock. Decided to just go the custom route and ordered a unit and shelves from Forrest. Now the wait begins ...


----------



## amcwilli1 (Feb 21, 2014)

i just got my heartfelt beads in.. is that an accesory?


----------



## Wanker (Feb 22, 2014)

I have Heartfelt beads on the way.


----------



## vargoneti (Dec 5, 2013)

Xikar V cutter !


----------



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

Cuban Crafters Cigar Cutter


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Cocker_dude said:


> Cuban Crafters Cigar Cutter
> 
> View attachment 48537


That's a good thing to buy. Not sure why I haven't picked one up myself.


----------



## smitty8202 (Dec 3, 2013)

Just got an Xikar Xi2 cutter for 20 bucks and a Xikar executive lighter for 16 bucks off cbid. Pretty good score if you ask me.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

Palio


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

After spending my first Christmas (2013) as the family's "cigar guy" I kind of dread the flood of easy cigar-related gifts that are coming my way for the next 50 years...


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

New "favorite" cutter. My Xikars, CC perfect cutters and Palio cutter have been on the sideline since the Caseti cutter arrived. Dressy look with nice fit/finish and good heft to it. Most importantly, sharp blades. It doesn't cut any better than my other good cutters but cuts just as well and looks better.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

Xikar 18 Count Travel Case


I'm pretty happy with it except that I thought it could hold up to 24 cigars, but it only has enough padding for 18.
I was able to remove the floral foam from the humidifier and replace them with Heartfelt beads. Thanks to @mrnuke for that one.


----------



## JRM03 (Jan 4, 2014)

Picked up a Thunderbird insert for the zippo. Now to find an xi3 titanium to replace a junk colibri


----------



## Laxdrewb (Sep 27, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> You have a punch? I thought my Xikar Xi3 would be it for me, but after trying a CC punch (and Xikar V Cutter), I am now tucking away the Xi3 for some time. The difference to me has been radical.


I do have a couple of punches. My Xikar has one on the bottom which comes in very handy.


----------



## vargoneti (Dec 5, 2013)

just bought a Xikar Trezo Gold and a My Father ashtray ( which is very very beautiful )


----------



## mikeman84 (Feb 2, 2014)

I just got a cc perfect cutter an a new 50 count humidor


----------



## Gheldan (Mar 22, 2014)

Just bought two Medium 65% Rh (BLUE Cap) Heartfelt Beads Humidity Tube.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

I filled out a survey for Drew Estate and got a $15 credit for their store. I used it on a crystal Liga Privada No. 9 ashtray.

I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

That ashtray looks amazing.

I just picked up yet another Xikar XV Cutter. It's my third. I LOVE this cutter, my problem is I keep losing them.


----------



## jmacn (Jan 28, 2014)

This probably doesn't count as a purchase, but I love the extra-long matches they give you when you pick up some cigars. It makes such a difference when you light up, and looks a lot better. Plus, my eyebrows still haven't recovered from the last time I used a torch when (ahem) under the influence.


----------



## OkChamplin (Apr 21, 2014)

Just got my new Black Ops Kilo Lighter! It's pretty awesome!


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Boveda packs thanks to a great BOTL hooking me up


----------



## Billigoat (Mar 29, 2014)

Was overseas recently and pickup up a ST Dupont Maxijet Cigar Punch for a surprisingly good price.


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

Xi3


----------



## vargoneti (Dec 5, 2013)

a Xikar 50-80 ct travel case to protect the cigars i buy while in work trips :thumb:


----------



## JRM03 (Jan 4, 2014)

Finally broke down and got an Xi3 Xikar in Titanium Black. Lovin it.


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

JRM03 said:


> Finally broke down and got an Xi3 Xikar in Titanium Black. Lovin it.


I also did the same, it is very nice indeed.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

Coleman Xtreme 150 qt cooler


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Not really bought, but found these chopsticks holders in our kitchen and repurposed them.


----------



## jcazz (Apr 2, 2011)

I finally broke down and bid on a Xikar MTX multi-tool on CBid... and won. So I've got that coming (I think UPS is bringing it today, actually). I've read nothing but good things about them, so I'm excited to see if they'll replace my Palio!


----------



## vargoneti (Dec 5, 2013)

just got a Xikar Punch 009 , nice toy


----------



## DrBob (Mar 26, 2014)

adding a cigar minder to my gadget collection, will make golf a lot easier to manage.


----------



## Dawgs7 (Mar 11, 2014)

Just bought a Cuban Crafters Perfect cutter. I have heard a bunch of people talk about them and they seem to be very popular. I found a guy that sells them for $6 on ebay with free shipping so I thought I would give it a try. It has to be better then the free, single-blade piece of crap I am using now.


----------



## Lightninrod (May 17, 2014)

A Bugatti B-1 which was cheaper($33) than other Bugattis. Should be here Friday. 

Dan


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

2lbs of humidity beads and another digital hygrometer for my new cooler


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

70 qt. Marine cooler. Bought it a couple of days ago, cleaned and aired it out for a couple of days outside and loaded it up tonight.


----------



## brownpeter335 (May 9, 2014)

Recently I have bought a cigar ashtray. I was fed up with my old ashtray. I wish to bring a new cigar lighter also; it's not getting younger any more.


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

I just bought 12 units of both boveda beads and Xikar butane. Figured I'd bet low on thi devil site. Didn't expect to win that many


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Stinky ashtray
65% Boveda paks
3 cans of butane
10 count herfador


----------

